# Anyone fancy a coffee in Belfast?



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi

Just started posting here & was wondering if any of you ever meet up for a chat?  I know that Stork do a monthly mtg but I'm unsure thats for me just yet.  It would be nice to meet somebody or a few on a one to one basis & I think it may help us all.

Since this journey began friendships have taken a real nosedive as although only a few know they can't quite empathise & for those with kids its even tougher as the "mask" has to be on even tighter as I don't want to make them feel awkward.

Looking forward to a relaxing coffee/drink ....!  

S

xx


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi S,

Some of us on the NI thread met up a few weeks ago, I think the intention is to maybe meeting up again so keep an eye on the NI thread for details.

Mary


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi shoppingqueen, I'd be well up for it. I live in the East so town is handy for me. To be realistic it will probably be after christmas. (or maybe late next week )Are you based in Belfast? Give me a pm anytime, I'm not working at the minute and in January I'm going part-time so the company would be great.
xxxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Have replied on NI thread.  Meet up sounds good.  I'll be doing Christmas shopping in Belfast next week, probably friday.


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers to those of you who replied.

Be good see you

xxx


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Shoppingqueen,

meeting up sounds good,maybe in New Year? Are you all shopped out yet. Hopefully I finished all mine today!!   

Dahlia x


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi

Just home from town & its bldy mental!!!!

Away now to chill out - DH out so home alone with telly & remote all for me!!!!

Happy chilling to you too

xxx


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Shoppingqueen,

We are organising a meeting up of the girls on the NI thread in the new year, I'll keep you posted of details. Why don't you joins us over on the that thread, so you can get to know us beforehand, actually that might put you off!!!!!!! 

Mary


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

OKEY  DOKE - SEE YOU ON THE NI THREAD

XX


----------

